# J'ai installé par mégarde Fancontrol sur mon Powerbook G4



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit souci apparemment sans grande conséquence sur l'état de santé de mon powerbook G4 12" :

--> *J'ai installé par mégarde Fancontrol* (vu qu'il ne fonctionne pas sur ppc). 

--> Je n'arrive pas à le désinstaller de "_Autre_" dans "_Préférences système_". 

--> Pourriez-vous avoir l'extrême obligeance de bien vouloir m'aider ? 

Par avance merci de votre intervention. 

A+


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Août 2009)

il te faut aller voir dans la bibilbliotheque de l'os et dans le dossier preference panes

tu peux aussi depuis le paneau des preferences faiire un ctrl+clic sur l'icone de l'appli installee puis tu fais supprimer des preferences


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> il te faut aller voir dans la bibilbliotheque de l'os et dans le dossier preference panes
> 
> tu peux aussi depuis le paneau des preferences faiire un ctrl+clic sur l'icone de l'appli installee puis tu fais supprimer des preferences



Merci de ta réponse je vais essayer bien que cela me semble un peu complexe. :afraid:

A+


----------



## guitou.net (28 Août 2009)

Contre ce pauvre fan control ? je blague, mais pourquoi ne pas t'en servir ? je l'ai sur mon alu 1,67 17" et ça tourne vachement bien, depuis bientôt deux ans, je vois pas le rapport avec PPC, à moins que tu aies installé une version pour intel ?!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

C'est sans doute cela (intel) car mon pwb 12" ne peut pas fonctionner avec.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)

En fait j'ai pu désinstaller la version intel de mes préférences system mais je n'ai point trouvé de version pour ppc (en l'occurence un powerbook G4) ... pourtant google est mon ami :mouais:

S'il en était ainsi (pas de soft fan control pour ppc) existerait-il un autre logiciel gratuit ?

J'ai trouvé g4fancontrol mais il est payant. 

Merci de vos réponses. 

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------

Malheureusement iCyclone ne fonctionne pas non plus sur ppc.

Damned !!!

Je suis toujours preneur pour un saveur ou une sauveuse ... pas de sexisme. 

A+


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

Ma nouvelle question quel soft installer pour demander au ventilateur d'aller se rabiller ailleurs  ?

Tout en sachant que notamment Fan control ... pas grand chose ... sous PowerPC (cf mon PowerBook 12" G4). 

Si quelqu'un trouve la réponse je lui saute au cou de bonheur. :love:

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h18 ----------

... que notamment Fan (NE) Control pas grand chose et lui aussi doit aller se rhabiller ailleurs.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Allo ? Pas d'idée ? Bon ben ça n'existe pas alors. 

A+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Cela n'existe pas pour PPC.

Je fais le ménage ... merci aux modos de clore.

A+


----------

